# How old were you when you lost your virginity?



## jdr5084 (Oct 24, 2004)

How old were you when you lost your virginity?


----------



## jdr5084 (Oct 24, 2004)

I'll be the first to answer - I was 19


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

20 on both counts.


----------



## bk (May 2, 2004)

the last option


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

19 for me.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

19 1/2 to the day.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

bk said:


> the last option


Ditto.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm 29 and still waiting for it to happen


----------



## JDWorm (Mar 18, 2004)

-----------------


----------



## Paradox (Aug 9, 2004)

18


----------



## Mellah (Nov 10, 2003)

Virgin for now :b


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

18


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

_16_


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

I wasnt nicknamed Virgin Mary for nothing.


----------



## raalka (Nov 14, 2004)

I was like 2 months shy of 18.


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

15ish


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

17...


----------



## Sophieness (Jul 31, 2004)

almost 19 - 3 years ago


----------



## LilyFair (Nov 8, 2003)

the lily is untouched


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

I'm still a virgin, and I'm probably not going to lose it for quite a while.


----------



## opacity (Sep 26, 2004)

I'm a virgin too.


----------



## ShyLight (Jun 19, 2004)

I'm a virgin and ok with it


----------



## AlienOnEarth (Dec 5, 2004)

i am a virgin and its ok with me.
i am a virgin and its not ok with my family! 
i am a virgin and its not ok with the society!
*i am a virgin and its not ok with the expectations.*


----------



## Desi (Nov 18, 2003)

17


----------



## UglyFreak (Nov 9, 2004)

I'm 100% virgin. You name it, I haven't done it.


----------



## Null (Nov 6, 2003)

I came very close when I was 18, another time when I was 21 but it still hasn't happened yet.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

19


----------



## looksee (Jun 18, 2004)

Cement said:


> Put me with the rest of the losers :cig


So you lost your virginity at a young age? :b

Seriously, I don't think one is a loser for being a virgin.


----------



## Khyle785 (Nov 5, 2004)

Oh I was 17 when I lost mine


----------



## Planewalker (Feb 5, 2004)

Hope is eternal...


----------



## naturalgeek (Aug 12, 2004)

Virgin here.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

Virgin here and not planning or wanting to change that anytime soon.


----------



## uranage (Jul 4, 2004)

not yet.


----------



## luvtalaugh (Oct 8, 2004)

19


----------



## erin (Dec 30, 2004)

18 here


----------



## Daysy (Nov 12, 2003)

16, and wish i had waited till my fiancee, it isnt all its cracked up to be (no pun intended)


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

:lol This may or may not have anything to do with me, but does a dildo count? :lol 

I've wanted to post that a couple times :um :b


----------



## soundgardener76 (Jan 18, 2005)

Still hasn't happened for me...probably never will. :rain


----------



## PuzzledMike (Nov 30, 2004)

I was 20. It was a one-night stand (I was seduced), and I didn't do it again for another 4 years. :banana :banana :banana


----------



## PuzzledMike (Nov 30, 2004)

maggiemae84 said:


> :lol This may or may not have anything to do with me, but does a dildo count? :lol


 :lol :lol That's a good question! Maybe it depends of the size of the dildo?


----------



## AlienOnEarth (Dec 5, 2004)

Naruto said:


> Infancy. I lost my virginity when my baby penis rubbed against my mommy's vagina as I came out.


ouch...


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

Naruto said:


> Infancy. I lost my virginity when my baby penis rubbed against my mommy's vagina as I came out.


Just when you thought you've heard everything... :um


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

...


----------



## AlienOnEarth (Dec 5, 2004)

grinchby said:


> I have two very good friends in my life now. They are both female, but I do not have a sexual relationship with either of them. It doesn't matter to me, though, because I _do_ have the intimacy and honesty that were lacking in my marriage. Because I am honest with my friends, and they with me, we offer each other the mutual support that we all need, but which I had never enjoyed before.


i am happy 2 hear things are starting to work out for you! :banana I am in a similar situation right now myself...

there is this girl who likes me and called me once. But i have shown no interest, merely because she doesnt interest me. I have had no girl friends, and in being 17 yrs, senior high school, i am still waiting for the right person. (This happened last year also with some other girl...)

Now this girl surely wants a long relationship, and there is no way i can see myself living with her the rest of my life... Do u think i shall simply give up and "Go by default"? U have been in my situation. Should i follow ur foorsteps? What would you have done different?

i have to say there was a girl who i alwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaays will bang my head to the wall for. I met her in hrade 8, and i absolutely liked her. She was beautiful. She would smile at me and... oh man, i am such an *******, such a mindless rascal. I was too shy to ask her out... damn damn damn,
Sometimes i tell myself... there is gonna be another life where I wont screw it up 

RIght now i know where she lives but... i sometimes chat every year or so... after knowing her for 6-7 months and not having had the confidnce to speak to her, i feel too shy. no that is not an option.

Is there some other half out there? will I ever meet someone i will "click" with the first time? (to think of it it did and well... i scred it up..may be my chances are really over..) Sometimes i wonder whats the point of being with someone if u are not in love?(what is love anyway?)

im glad i am telling another being about what has been bothering me for so long.

thanks


----------



## vanessaB76 (Nov 13, 2003)

AlienOnEarth said:


> Naruto said:
> 
> 
> > Infancy. I lost my virginity when my baby penis rubbed against my mommy's vagina as I came out.
> ...


 :shock


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

...


----------



## PuzzledMike (Nov 30, 2004)

grinchby said:


> Here's the bravest post I've ever made....


Wow, grinchby, that must really have taken some guts to share that with us.

I've had similar experiences - mainly by thinking that once I reached a certain age I should take any opportunity for love/sex available to me, and that I might never get another chance. Then also feeling too sorry for the other person to end a relationship that really wasn't good for either of us.

I suspect a lot of socially anxious and shy people fall into the same sorts of traps.


----------



## grooveOnthis (Nov 11, 2003)

Naruto said:


> Infancy. I lost my virginity when my baby penis rubbed against my mommy's vagina as I came out.
> ..


what the hell?! How did I miss this. At first when I just scanned that sentence really quick I read it as: I lost my virginity when my baby penis rubbed against my vagina. :lol


----------



## pjbur76 (Jan 31, 2005)

hi

I was 18 and 8 months.
Have to tell you my anxiety was better around this time. Acceptance by this person made me feel more confident and outgoing.


----------



## It Dies Today (Feb 2, 2005)

13 :blush 
dear god that's embarrassing


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Oh my...=(


----------



## bellicose (Sep 16, 2004)

Actually never mind... deleted. :b It's complicated so I didn't vote.


----------



## Amande (Feb 5, 2005)

Still a virgin. Haven't even kissed. Will probably remain like this for who knows how long. Years. Forever. 


...


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

PuzzledMike said:


> :lol :lol That's a good question! Maybe it depends of the size of the dildo?


Wait, what does the size of the dildo have to do with it? Does it matter about the size of a man's penis? :b


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

i was 20


----------



## kindofcoolkid (Apr 16, 2005)

I was quite a stud as a 9 yr old
yeees


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

20 with a guy.. denial, 20.5 with a girl.. lonely, and 21 when it actually meant something


----------



## PuzzledMike (Nov 30, 2004)

maggiemae84 said:


> PuzzledMike said:
> 
> 
> > :lol :lol That's a good question! Maybe it depends of the size of the dildo?
> ...


Did I really say that? That seems such a lame comment now. Of course size doesn't have anything to do with it. What was I thinking of?


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

:lol Yes, you really said that! It's ok, you're entitled to your own opinion :b


----------



## shawla (May 31, 2005)

I had just turned 16


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

I was 14. Almost 15. I dated the guy on and off for 3 years, until he went completely psycho.


----------



## lynzee (Aug 27, 2004)

shawla said:


> I had just turned 16


same here


----------



## Wanting_To_Be_Better (Feb 28, 2005)

I was 19


----------



## hismuse (Sep 16, 2004)

18...almost 19.


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

The fact that nobody lost their virginity once they reached the age of 26 doesn't bode well for me. I'm still 25 for 7 more days...something tells me it isn't going to happen in the next week. 

Found a Survey.net survey of this topic and here were the results:

[ 8297] 12.8% - 16
[ 8211] 12.6% - Still a virgin
[ 8005] 12.3% - 17
[ 7415] 11.4% - 18
[ 6588] 10.1% - 15
[ 4711] 7.3% - 14
[ 4047] 6.2% - 19
[ 3743] 5.8% - Under 13
[ 2912] 4.5% - 13
[ 2687] 4.1% - 20
[ 2140] 3.3% - No Answer
[ 2073] 3.2% - 21
[ 1209] 1.9% - 25-30
[ 1108] 1.7% - 22
[ 705] 1.1% - 23
[ 629] 1.0% - 24
[ 222] 0.3% - 31-40
[ 128] 0.2% - 41+

Well, at least 6% of people lost their virginity at age 25 or older.


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

Hasn't happened yet. Maybe it never will, i don't really care..


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I'm 21 and still a virgin. ops


----------



## crazyg (Jun 18, 2005)

I was 23, and glad I waited


----------



## Hot11569 (Sep 21, 2005)

I was 14 and I lost it to a 30 y/o guy,,,I know against the law, It wasn't great, but he taught me a lot!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

According to this poll, if you haven't lost it by 21 your pretty much screwed for life.


----------



## JohnnyEnnui (Jul 10, 2005)

17 and drunk



maggiemae84 said:


> :lol This may or may not have anything to do with me, but does a dildo count? :lol


Actually, it depends on where you put it. :um


----------



## Bon1 (Jan 17, 2005)

JohnnyEnnui said:


> 17 and drunk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, that's a misnomer :shock ;-))))

The evil step kids are back;-)


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2005)

still...never


----------



## Reeses (Jan 12, 2005)

I think that the fact of still having one's virginity at an old age is the main reason people find this site on search engines :b 

But oh well, we can all meet somewhere and take each others virginity.. WHO'S WITH ME?!!?


----------



## Kardax (Dec 29, 2004)

I'm a 24-year-old virgin and not in any particular hurry to lose it.

But I do want kids, so I hope I have the opportunity to lose it someday, for all the right reasons 

-Ryan


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

JohnnyEnnui said:


> 17 and drunk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


say whaaa? :wtf


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

I want to lose it when I'm 25. I say this because I'm 23 now and its assuming I meet the person right away, would give me the time I wanted to get to know them, get married and be comforable with that. Of course, in reality I haven't met that guy, and probably never will. So the answer will probably always remain, never.


----------



## english-ice (Oct 2, 2005)

I'm 23 (24 next month) and am still a virgin.

Its not that I'm waiting for the "one" and its not like I am in a rush to lost either. But I would like to lost it to the women of my dreams tho.


----------



## Punisher (Oct 4, 2005)

24 maybe? I could have lost it a lot younger, but I had it in my head to wait until marriage (how often have you heard of a guy giving that response when a girl asks them for sex??). Alas, I gave into temptation and now I can't get HER to give in often enough for my liking.


----------



## James of Maine (Sep 8, 2005)

20.


----------



## chrisman19 (Nov 27, 2003)

19


----------



## Where the river goes (Aug 4, 2005)

23 yrs old and still a virgin. I guess I'm in no rush, though somedays my body says otherwise lol. Either way it would involve meeting a woman, which is a rather daunting task. Eh.


----------



## missnat84 (Dec 31, 2004)

I was 20. I lost it to my first love who im still with now after a year.


----------



## GoozhieMeow (Oct 12, 2005)

Still a Virgin.. but not for long. I've been dating my boyfriend for amost 2 years now and we decided to do it on our senior year(which isn't that far away), on a special date.. instead of just banging on my bed.


----------



## renegade (Nov 1, 2005)

I was so embarrased of being a virgin. I was 20, and still am.

I was so desperate that I went to a hooker, and it went like sh*t, don't liked it at all. So that was the first and only time.

I don't see the chances of doing it again with someone who likes or cares about me, cause that involves dating a girl. :afr :hide


----------



## Eura (Oct 29, 2005)

19 - and I thought I was the 'last living virgin' because of it...


----------



## Damsel (Sep 20, 2005)

Still a V, baby!


----------



## hypestyle (Nov 12, 2003)

i never have.. darn the luck..


----------



## tomahawk (Dec 2, 2005)

I was too young i think about 15. Older woman took advantage of drunk sleeping me(truth). My friends (who were older too) had basicly put her up to it

I guess since i'm a guy i am supposed to have been happy about that

but it started my heart down a dark path
and i am still lost today


----------



## roya (Nov 12, 2005)

23


----------



## pm5kbebop (Oct 22, 2005)

still a virgin :door :doh although,im proud to be part of a dying breed. :con i think.


----------



## living in darkness (Apr 17, 2005)

I had just turned 18.


----------



## seattleguy35 (Dec 14, 2005)

21 for me...


----------



## Lucky22 (Sep 29, 2005)

I think I was 17.


----------



## ioticus (Sep 8, 2005)

Still a virgin


----------



## Derekgnr (Nov 9, 2003)

I'll tell you when it happens.


----------



## FailureGene (Nov 12, 2005)

I'm still waiting.

Ideally, I would have done it at about 16. I had the chance, but of course, I blew it. :sigh


----------



## popcorn (Dec 18, 2005)

19


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Still virgin.
Been a couple of situations where I could have lost it, but the darn shyness...
Actually it's not a bad thing since those situations wouldn't have been meaningful anyway.
I'm saving it for a special lady now.


----------



## angelwings7899 (Aug 25, 2005)

I was 17 when I lost mine.


----------



## ShyViolet (Nov 11, 2003)

The results of this poll are interesting, as well as depressing. With the exception of one person, everyone is either still a virgin or they lost their virginity by the time they were 21. It's like if you're still a virgin at 25, you're a virgin for life.


----------



## RX2000 (Jan 25, 2004)

I lost mine when I was 21. I think it was actually like 2 months before my 22nd birthday.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

i am happily a virgin at 21.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Why must people keep bumping this thread?~ :b :cig


----------

